# Survivor 57 Post Office Cycle Truck



## tacochris (Sep 29, 2022)

Well i let go of one of black phantoms recently to a good friend.  Im not trying to corner the market on phantoms, but mainly because i learned about this bike and had to rescue it!
This is a 57 Ross Cycle Truck made by Chain Cycle Company and owned by the Houston Post Office and has spent decades locked in the back stock of a local bicycle shop!  For the most part its complete and original but the fact that it has its original sign is the seller to me.
Back fender needs some hammer/dolly work and the lowest fender brace is trashed.  It has New Departure inch-pitch in the rear and Bendix model K front.
Blessed to own this beautiful bike!

Only ever seen maybe 3 others of the Ross cycle trucks.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 29, 2022)

That thing absolutely kicks a$$ Chris. The rare, and I do say rare hits just keep on coming with you. You mentioned it was from a friend, will you get to visit the Phantom every so often? hahaha


----------



## tacochris (Sep 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That thing absolutely kicks a$$ Chris. The rare, and I do say rare hits just keep on coming with you. You mentioned it was from a friend, will you get to visit the Phantom every so often? hahaha



Lol nah, he doesnt ride alot but he will keep the phantom safe and add some nice accessories.  Small price to pay...i figure if i feel some type of way i can always replace a black phantom but this CT i cant replace!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 29, 2022)

Man, this thing gets me goin'. I love it. Tuned in for more


----------



## tacochris (Sep 29, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Man, this thing gets me goin'. I love it. Tuned in for more



Thank you!  Im excited too!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 29, 2022)

For those curious as to why it says “USPO Dept” instead of the USPS we’re all used to, here is a tiny excerpt.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 30, 2022)

Way to go Chris! Stoked for ya, buddy...really cool find


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2022)

tacochris said:


> For those curious as to why it says “USPO Dept” instead of the USPS we’re all used to, here is a tiny excerpt.
> 
> View attachment 1704034





Lonestar said:


> Way to go Chris! Stoked for ya, buddy...really cool find



I fell like Charlie Brown on Halloween, Chris says '' found another rare killer bike for my collection" , I say " I got a rock" translation  (another blue Stingray) hahaha


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I fell like Charlie Brown on Halloween, Chris says '' found another rare killer bike for my collection" , I say " I got a rock" translation  (another blue Stingray) hahaha



I'm in the same boat! You'll see my "I got a rock" on Sunday Show-n-Tell... 😏


----------



## tacochris (Sep 30, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I'm in the same boat! You'll see my "I got a rock" on Sunday Show-n-Tell... 😏



@coasterbrakejunkie1969
Lol!  I think to most people on here, what I found is a rock as well.


----------



## sworley (Sep 30, 2022)

Very cool, Chris! Excited for ya!!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 30, 2022)

sworley said:


> Very cool, Chris! Excited for ya!!



Much appreciated!


----------



## bikiba (Sep 30, 2022)

how did you manage to come by it? the same friend that now has your phantom? a trade?


----------



## wes holliday (Sep 30, 2022)

Was able to buy a Ross Cycle Truck last year on ebay.
Interesting to see detail photos of yours.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 30, 2022)

bikiba said:


> how did you manage to come by it? the same friend that now has your phantom? a trade?



Came from an old bicycle shop and they are in the process of clearing out old stock and this has been locked in a box in the warehouse for decades.  It was a trade, yeah.  He always wanted a phantom and deep down Im a cycle truck guy so it kinda worked out.
The bike literally came right out of the warehouse and is still covered in warehouse dust.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 30, 2022)

wes holliday said:


> Was able to buy a Ross Cycle Truck last year on ebay.
> Interesting to see detail photos of yours.
> View attachment 1704130



They are really uncommon and I have seen MAYBE 5 at this point and so far mine is the only one I have seen that is complete and original for the most part.  The bars had been changed and someone added a cheap wald chainguard but I removed them both and added better bars.  
The tires on it are the ones that were on it back during post office use as well.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 1, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Well i let go of one of black phantoms recently to a good friend.  Im not trying to corner the market on phantoms, but mainly because i learned about this bike and had to rescue it!
> This is a 57 Ross Cycle Truck made by Chain Cycle Company and owned by the Houston Post Office and has spent decades locked in the back stock of a local bicycle shop!  For the most part its complete and original but the fact that it has its original sign is the seller to me.
> Back fender needs some hammer/dolly work and the lowest fender brace is trashed.  It has New Departure inch-pitch in the rear and Bendix model K front.
> Blessed to own this beautiful bike!
> ...



Man, Chris you just SCORED the first Ross cycle truck iv'e ever seen.. These are like the Roadmaster trucks that are scarce as hens teeth around here any way, really nice find.. RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## tacochris (Oct 1, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Man, Chris you just SCORED the first Ross cycle truck iv'e ever seen.. These are like the Roadmaster trucks that are scarce as hens teeth around here any way, really nice find.. RideOn.. Razin...



Much appreciated!  Whats funny is when the guy finally got me the pics he thought i was gonna be disappointed cause he said it was a Schwinn and now its a Ross.  I said “naw man thats even BETTER”. Haha


----------



## tacochris (Oct 2, 2022)

Had a few minutes free tonight so i decided to address the worst part of the Postal Truck.  The rear fender...
It was pretty beat and stretched so i did all the dolly work i could and replaced the snapped lower fender brace.
It came out so much better than it seems in the pics.  Pretty pleased!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Had a few minutes free tonight so i decided to address the worst part of the Postal Truck.  The rear fender...
> It was pretty beat and stretched so i did all the dolly work i could and replaced the snapped lower fender brace.
> It came out so much better than it seems in the pics.  Pretty pleased!
> 
> ...



Looks good Chris..Much better looking now as well as much less tire rubbing too. RideOn...


----------



## tacochris (Oct 2, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looks good Chris..Much better looking now as well as much less tire rubbing too. RideOn...



Appreciate that!  Yeah it was smashed so bad the back wheel couldnt turn even with the flat tire!


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2022)

Seen a few over the years but yours is the coolest!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> Seen a few over the years but yours is the coolest!
> View attachment 1708437View attachment 1708439



I really appreciate that!  I love this thing a ton and cant wait to pedal it soon!  The seat will get changed to the correct one soon.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice find and a good job on the rear fender!

-mike


----------



## Kombicol (Oct 10, 2022)

Super cool piece of Htown history there
I know you were after one for a while 
Some pics outside a regional usps would be rad
Congrats


----------



## tacochris (Oct 10, 2022)

Kombicol said:


> Super cool piece of Htown history there
> I know you were after one for a while
> Some pics outside a regional usps would be rad
> Congrats



That would be friggin awesome!  As soon as the 23 is off the rack its headed on there.  Done think it needs much other than maintenance and some less knobby tires!


----------

